# ISPConfig3 emailweiterleitung



## Edi (21. Jan. 2010)

Hallo, ich bin dabei Benutzerhandbuch fuer ISPConfig3 zu schreiben, dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Unter ISPConfig2 konnte man bei einer Emailadresse die Weiterleitung aktivieren und zugleich eine Kopie der Mail im Postfach speichern.

Bei ISPCconfig3 kann eine Emailweiterleitung nur mit einer Adresse eingerichtet werden die noch nicht existiert. 
Also ist es nicht moeglich die Mails einer bestimmten Adresse weiterzuleiten und zugleich zu speichern. Oder habe ich etwas uebersehen?

Edi


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2010)

Schau mal bitte hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...-copys-of-incoming-emails-to-other-mailboxes/


----------



## Edi (26. Jan. 2010)

Das habe ich uebersehen

Danke

Edi


----------



## Beme (28. Jan. 2010)

Wie soll das genau gehen mit der Eingabe? In 3.0.1.16 hat sich ja offensichtlich was geändert.


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2010)

Da hst siuch nichts geändert. Du bist nur im falschen Formular. Du musst zu Mialbox > Custom rules und nicht Mail filter. Das geht auch nur als admin, da die custom Rules sehr weitreichende Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## Beme (28. Jan. 2010)

So siehts aus, war als Client eingeloggt.

Danke Till.


----------

